# Outlander starz



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

have been watching Outlander with the Mrs. She likes is because it has a strong woman figure. Story line: woman and her husband in WWII Britain. They travel to Scotland. One morning she touches some runestones in the woods and is transported back in time to when Brits and Scots are warring. She tries to hide she is from the future. But it is hard to do, considering her skills (was a triage nurse). The Brits suspect she is a spy and almost get to torture her for secrets, but the Scots lord she is staying with rescues her. Then due to this obscure Scottish law, she has to marry this young Scot, and HAS TO consumate the marriage under Scottish law for it to be valid, THEN the Brit officer can not touch her.

So here we are, watching episode 7 where they get married. And sure enough, it is hot...way hot. 1 BJ and 2 missionary, and one cowgirl. Slow sensual sex. Young virgin stud Scotsman. She teaching him about love. Her being "forced" to bed this new man even though in another time she is married. I realize i am watching basically porn with my wife, who HATES porn. But she is so very into it.

Well, lets just say after the show was over, uhmmmm, she was receptive to exploring our own version of some of the scenes. Her only words were "its better when its slow". I took the hint. 

I highly recommend this show if you can get Starz cable!! As a bonding experience.

It is also interesting how the writers dance around the moral dilemna of her marrying two men, and having sex with both. There is always a reason for her moving forward. Her resistance to the idea is....tepid.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

nobody else is following this series? hmmmmm. I would think with all the topics here on sexless marriage, or LD/HD, there would be _some_ interest? It might be a way to get your wife to thinking in the right direction.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

My wife read the book. She would read me certain passages, especially the ones on rough sex. I took the hint. 

Anyways it was part of her book club. The one thing that I found odd was that I know for a fact that one of the women that loved the book is in a sexless marriage. She was really into the book but it didn't carry over into her home. Kind of makes me think that there is something to the TAM theory that some LD folks still want sex, just not with their current partner.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade: Choose Wisely, Chose Poorly - YouTube

I have a theory that most women like porn. It's just not the same porn as men like. Men like to dominate and women like to nurture. Let the flaming begin. Sometimes, women like to be dominated. Sometimes men like to be dominated. 

I didn't watch it because I saw that it was going to have an aspect of cheating in it that I didn't want to have to think about. If she is there and not ever in her natural time, I don't see an issue. Her husband is not born yet. 

It's a manner of justification. I'm sick of justifications, sick to death of them.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

I am thinking exactly the same thing. It is only a sample of one, but i recently got a copy of 9 1/2 weeks (soft porn) and we watched it. No effect. Her comments were along the line of "why would she put up with his immature and dominating behavior".

Got her 50 shades of gray. She read like 1/4 and put it away. Saying something about how the woman in it was clueless and borderline abused.

But put on outlander, similar in the sex scenes, and its winner winner chicken dinner!

She even commented on how the woman was a strong figure in outlander. Her give and take with the burly Scotsmen during battle, her higher technical knowledge, her sexual knowledge superiority over the local women.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

ReformedHubby said:


> The one thing that I found odd was that I know for a fact that one of the women that loved the book is in a sexless marriage.


well there is a real clue there. The sexless wife IS CAPABLE of being horny, its just the man is not pushing the right buttons? 

there is an odd interplay of men in this series. They are strong and forcefull (heck they are running thru Brits with swords all the time), but she can still dominate them in the bedroom. Maybe you need to be an alpha male, but with a secret soft side in private.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> well there is a real clue there. The sexless wife IS CAPABLE of being horny, its just the man is not pushing the right buttons?
> 
> there is an odd interplay of men in this series. They are strong and forcefull (heck they are running thru Brits with swords all the time), but she can still dominate them in the bedroom. Maybe you need to be an alpha male, but with a secret soft side in private.


Sexless wife or husband, they are capable of being horny, yes. I've found(this will be about me and only generalizations about me), I can be attracted to many women in differing degrees. One, I will really think hard about. Another, I will only feel something stronger if they are acting in a certain way. 

I do think there is some kind of chemical attraction that is all in the nose, brain, some invisible thing that I am not aware of happening. 

Those that I am less, naturally attracted to, need to do other things that make them more attractive. Those who I am more attracted to naturally, can do less. 

When I speak of them doing something, I suppose I mean affectionate touch, talk and actions. I need respect as a given.



It's about having goals that are impressive to the woman involved and having the guts to continue fighting for them, but knowing when it is time to let go and move on. At least, that's my opinion. I think it's less about the blood and guts, although some blood and guts, when it is necessary to meet those lofty(in the woman's mind) goals is a turn-on. It shows dedication and a willingness to keep trying to meet the needs of a situation and will likely translate to meeting the needs of a woman who is wanted/desired. 

Just my guess and opinion.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Physically, she isn't very attractive to me. In my mind's eye, she has facial features like a man. Sorry, it's just my opinion.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Physically, she isn't very attractive to me. In my mind's eye, she has facial features like a man. Sorry, it's just my opinion.


that, i think, is specifically by design. If it was some hot supermodel bedding these burly highlanders....then it would be more inaccessible to an average woman. Precsiely because she is a little plain looking (although the rest of her body is pretty nice), women might be able to mind shift into her place and fantasize?

I don't think the show is meant for guys. Just saying a guy can USE the show for his purposes.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Lila said:


> I watched the first 4 episodes On Demand last week and think it's good so far. I read the book and so far, am happy that the producers have stuck to the same storyline. My only gripe is that the series is moving so slllloooowwww. I guess they hope to stretch the book out into several seasons worth of episodes.


the slow parts might be meant to keep the men interested? The Scottish scenery, the games they play, the battles with brits/scotts, the castles....all have some historical interest for me at least. Although, they might be seen as "slowing down" the juicy plot. Its like throwing the guys a bone in between steamy sex scenes.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> that, i think, is specifically by design. If it was some hot supermodel bedding these burly highlanders....then it would be more inaccessible to an average woman. Precsiely because she is a little plain looking (although the rest of her body is pretty nice), women might be able to mind shift into her place and fantasize?
> 
> I don't think the show is meant for guys. Just saying a guy can USE the show for his purposes.


Haven't seen her dressed in something that shows her body and haven't seen her naked, so I suppose that's why I didn't comment on that part of her. 

I agree. Though, I don't think average women have facial features similar to a man. Makes me wonder why the guy would bother to save her if he had to marry and consummate it. It throws the premise out the window for me.

Most men of that era would not be interested in a woman like that. Those who are kings or royalty(read, those in power) I can't imagine wanting to be challenged on their views and opinions. They imprison or behead those individuals for treason. 

I am not saying that I think women are not equals to men and in many cases more than equal. I'm saying it's highly unlikely given the scenario.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

2ntnuf said:


> Haven't seen her dressed in something that shows her body and haven't seen her naked,


episode 7 delivers


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

murphy5 said:


> episode 7 delivers


Darn you. Now I have to look.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I like this show.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Lila said:


> I watched the first 4 episodes On Demand last week and think it's good so far. I read the book and so far, am happy that the producers have stuck to the same storyline. My only gripe is that the series is moving so slllloooowwww. I guess they hope to stretch the book out into several seasons worth of episodes.


I agree. I keep wondering were they are going to end at the mid season finale. I've read the book twice and listened to the audiobook. I don't want to give any spoilers but I thought it was going to be much later in the book.

Anyway, this adaptation is great. Last night was really sexy. :smthumbup:

In the book, it goes more into Claire's dilemma of still being in love with her 20th century husband but then having to marry another man to stay alive. Also, you have to read almost a whole chapter before you get to the wedding sex part, lol. It's torture.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Ah yes. It's the dilemma of being wanted by so many men and, "what do I do"? 

I figured it would go that way. I just can't stomach it. I'm not healed enough to separate that fiction from real life, yet.



ETA:

yeah, okay. I'm not jumping out of my seat or anything. I hate to criticize, since I am no prize. I'm not putting myself out there open to criticism, either. I think it should be expected to some extent, in that profession.


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

My wife has been away for the past week and I've been off work with a hurt back. I discovered Outlander on Starz and watched all eight episodes.

Last year, my wife had a five-month long affair. As a result episode seven was extremely hard for me to watch. It was excruciating seeing a married women giving herself to another man…

That being said, I enjoyed the rest of the series. I thought it was going to be a "girly" show. But it really isn't. It's done by the same guy that did Battlestar Galactica. So he knows how to deliver the action and tell a compelling story that appeals to guys.

I recommend the series!


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I have very little tolerance when it comes to these types of dramas. They didn't bother me before, but these situations feel so much like fog-lures (trying to coin a phrase for media that can foster "grass is greener elsewhere" thinking) that I get trauma-triggered. I can't handle Twilight and the like...the typical love-triangle scenario. 

To many, these stories are benign (so I pass no judgement), but for those who have been dragged through infidelity hell, they feel the sting.


----------

